# "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?"

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich finde Mobile Gaming Pc´s  in Form von Laptops richtig interessant. 

ich habe zur zeit nen clevo mit ner 980 M gtx und nem großen I7 plus 16 gb ram.

selbst the witcher 3 läuft auf sehr hohen einstellungen flüssig , das ganze ding hängt an meinem fernsehr und so kann frau immer schön mit zu gucken.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Für so ein Gaming Notebook wie das GX700 würde ich überhaupt keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden, es zu kaufen.

Der Notebook-Klotz mit dem Wakü-Klotz und dann noch der zusätzliche Kilo-Klotz eines dafür notwendigen mindestens 200W Netzteils, ist wohl nicht der Ernst von Asus.
Hier plädiere ich dafür, das die daraus einen anständigen Desktop-Mini-PC zusammengesetzt hätten, denn der ist dann wenigstens fast genauso Portabel, wie das GX700 selbst.

Ich sehe den Begriff "Gaming-Notebook" in eingeschränkter Form, denn ich suche mir die passenden Alternativen, die eine akzeptable Akkulaufzeit für alltägliche Aufgaben erreichen und vom Gewicht her, mit Netzteil zusammen, möglichst nicht die 3,0 Kg Grenze überschreiten.
Für reines Gaming nutzt man das eh sowieso besser immer am Netzteil angeschlossen, denn nur damit läßt sich die Performance für's Gaming weitestgehend halten, ohne an der Bildschirmhelligkeit schrauben zu müssen, um 5 Minuten längere Akkulaufzeit heraus zuholen, wenn bei voller Spielelast der Akku eh nur für etwa eine Stunde Spielspaß reicht.

Merkwürdig finde ich, das man bei einigen der neusten Gaming-Notebooks, das Energiekonzept bewußt mit Füßen tritt, denn weshalb entleert sich der Akku, trotz Netzbetrieb, bei Spielelast. 
Faulheit, oder übertriebene Sparsamkeit?
Den Reim kann man sich selber darauf machen!

Die Abwärme ist dann, bei entsprechenden Spiele-Lasten, auch kein Vergnügen, selbst am Hoteltisch, wenn sich die Schreibunterlage anfängt aufzuwölben, weil, die darunterliegend, einfach zu warm wird.

Besser ist es, sich für die Reisezeit, mit einen spieletauglichen Notebook anzufreunden, denn die können, in Verbindung mit Nvidia's "Optimus", oder AMD's "Enduro", trotz gewissen Kompromissen im Spielgeschehen, das Leben in der Freizeit etwas angenehmer machen und im Alltag sowieso.
Gerade wenn man im Zug sitzt und das Leistungsentnahmelimit der dort vorhandenen Stromquellen, je nach Herstellungsdatum der Reisezüge, von 90-150W den hochpotenten Gaming-Notebooks den Einsatz an der Steckdose verweigert.


----------



## simons700 (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

die Teile sind halt meistens scheiß teuer...
Meistens kann man sich für das Geld einen Desktop mit mehr Leistung und ein gutes Ultrabook kaufen.
Der gaming Laptop kann dann beides deutlich schlechter und ist auch nicht aufrüstbar bzw verliert sehr schnell an Wert...


----------



## Rayken (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich finde das Razor Blade in Verbindung mit dem Razor Core im moment noch die beste Kombo.

Wenn das Razor Core dann mit jedem x-beliebigem Notebook mit Thunderbolt Schnittstelle Kompatibel wird
kann jedes Gaming Notebook einpacken...

2 Geräte in einem ein leichtes Notebook für unterwegs und zuhause eine Gaming Maschine


----------



## magnus1982 (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Ich finde Mobile Gaming Pc´s  in Form von Laptops richtig interessant.
> 
> ich habe zur zeit nen clevo mit ner 980 M gtx und nem großen I7 plus 16 gb ram.
> 
> selbst the witcher 3 läuft auf sehr hohen einstellungen flüssig , das ganze ding hängt an meinem fernsehr und so kann frau immer schön mit zu gucken.






Und ich muss nicht im Büro rumgammeln zum Zocken. Zack mal eben an den Stubentisch und ne runde Zocken. Daher hab ich mich für ein Gaming Laptop entschieden.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich kenne bislang nur einen Fall, bei dem ich mal zu einem Gaming-Notebook geraten habe, jedoch nicht ohne auf die extrem hohen Kosten hinzuweisen: 

Nierenkranker Dialyse-Patient, der dreimal die Woche für sechs Stunden an die Maschine muss.

Aber sonst...


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Spielenotebooks haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung... Leute die viel unterwegs sind und die Leistung mobil brauchen, nur mal so als Beispiel.

Das die Teile mehr kosten ist auch kein Wunder - es muss schlicht auf viel kleinerem Raum und mit speziellen Komponenten gebaut werden. So ein externes 180W-Netzteil kostet sicherlich auch nicht gerade wenig, schließlich muss das Teil extrem effizient und dabei passiv laufen - ohne Kühlungsmöglichkeit. 

Das GX700 ist aber auch nicht das einzige Spielenotebook - es ist schlicht eine Machbarkeitsstudie. Mittlerweile sind Spielenotebooks durchaus gut anzusehen, wertig verarbeitet, nicht übermäßig schwer. Und dank Optimus und SpeedStep haben die durchaus annehmbare Akkulaufzeiten. 

Einzig der Preis und die schlechte Nachrüstbarkeit ist so eine Sache - wobei man dann das Notebook nach 2 Jahren einfach verkauft und sich dann ein Neues kauft. 

Zum Thema Mini-PC: Haben die nen Bildschirm? Einen Akku? Muss man die Dinger erst aufwendig aufbauen und zusätzlich noch einen Bildschirm parat haben? 

Angesichts der Mobilität finde ich 1200€ für ein Notebook, welches von der GPU-Leistung zwischen einer GTX960 und GTX970 und von der CPU-Leistung nur wenig unterhalb eines i5-6400 liegt, eigentlich sogar ziemlich annehmbar. 

Medion Erazer X7841, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (MD 99686) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mini-PCs haben keinen Akku, ich kenne aber auch keinen anderen tragbaren Computer, der über eine Stunde Spielebetrieb mit aktueller Leistung schafft – von einer erträglichen Lautheit ganz zu schweigen. Viele Gaming-Geräte sind da wirklich nur für das Hotel-Zimmer und nicht einmal für den Einsatz in Zügen geeignet. Wer täglich an einen komplett neuen Nutzungsort wechselt und in dieser Zeit trotzdem spielen möchte, wird den Verzicht auf zwei Kabel im Vergleich zu einem getrennten Monitor vermutlich trotzdem schätzen. Aber die Frage lautete ja nicht, ob es einige wenige Szenarien gibt, die mit einem Spiele-PC unmöglich sind, sondern ob Gaming-Laptops eine Alternative darstellen.

Die Grafikeinheit des verlinkten Notebooks liegt in der Shader-Leistung übrigens knapp unter einer GTX 960, wenn die Kühlung des Laptops den Boost-Takt nicht einschränkt.


----------



## spockilein (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Da kennt ein Redakteur die Eigenen Test's der PCGH nicht. Gerade das ASUS ROG G 751 mit einer 980M ist schnell und Leise. Und 2000€ sind nun wirklich nicht zu viel für so ein starkes Gaming Laptop.
Sinn und Zweck so einer Maschine ist in erster Linie auch nicht das Mobil sein. Das ist zur Not nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt.
Er soll ja ein Ersatz für den stationären PC sein. Er braucht weniger Platz und sieht Wertger aus. Er ist Wertstabiler. Ich kann ihn im Sommer ohne große Umstände mit auf die Terrasse nehmen. Selbst bei einem Mini-PC 
doch recht Aufwendig. Und brauche oder will mal ein größeres Bild als 17 Zoll, steht noch der  55 Zoll Fernseher bereit. Witcher 3 sieht da auch mit Laptop Geil aus. 
Kabalsalat habe ich auch nicht. Nur das Netzteil.
Selbst auf beinen ACER Black Edition mit einer 960M kann ich zur Spielen. 
Und zum Preis. Ein PC mit einer GTX 970, I7, M.2 SSD mit PCI-Express (256 GB, PCI-E 3.0 x4) und 1TB Festplatte, 16 GB, Blue Ray Laufwerk und G-SYNC inc G-SYNC-Monitor ist
nun wirklich nicht so sehr viel billiger. 
Und hinzu kommt noch: Irgendwann kommt das Alter, indem man nicht mehr jedem Fream hinterher rennt, sondern nur noch entspannt Gamen will.
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich noch im Kinderzimmer wohne, Alleinunterhalter bin, 120 QM Wohnfläche habe oder Abends mit meiner Frau in einem Raum sein will. 
Man merkt an den Antworten der redakteure wirklich das Alter. Und in Alter soll man ja weißer werden. Nicht nur in den Harren.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mini-PCs haben keinen Akku, ich kenne aber auch keinen anderen tragbaren Computer, der über eine Stunde Spielebetrieb mit aktueller Leistung schafft – von einer erträglichen Lautheit ganz zu schweigen. Viele Gaming-Geräte sind da wirklich nur für das Hotel-Zimmer und nicht einmal für den Einsatz in Zügen geeignet. Wer täglich an einen komplett neuen Nutzungsort wechselt und in dieser Zeit trotzdem spielen möchte, wird den Verzicht auf zwei Kabel im Vergleich zu einem getrennten Monitor vermutlich trotzdem schätzen. Aber die Frage lautete ja nicht, ob es einige wenige Szenarien gibt, die mit einem Spiele-PC unmöglich sind, sondern ob Gaming-Laptops eine Alternative darstellen.
> 
> Die Grafikeinheit des verlinkten Notebooks liegt in der Shader-Leistung übrigens knapp unter einer GTX 960, wenn die Kühlung des Laptops den Boost-Takt nicht einschränkt.



Und mit einem PC spielt man nur? Man hat einen tragbaren Rechner zum Arbeiten der auch da locker seine 4-5 Stunden schafft und fürs Spielen setzt man sich an eine Steckdose. 
Ein Mini-PC ist schwerer, unhandlicher und man muss noch nen Monitor mitschleppen... Und der ist definitiv nur stationär verwendbar.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Och, das Thema mobile Monitore nimmt schon etwas fahrt auf: AOC E1759FWU 43,8 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gibt es von anderen Herstellern auch in kleiner (14, 15 Zoll). Den habe ich zum Beispiel für die Arbeit als zweiten Monitor neben dem Notebook (war aber mal billiger): Lenovo ThinkVision LT1421 35,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## DaFreak (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

wenn mir einer erklärt, wie ich in eine 3-zimmer wohnung mit 55qm, frau und kind noch nen desktoprechner unterbringe nehme ich klar abstand von nem notebook. man sollte vllt auch mal die andere seite der medaille anschauen bevor gaming notebooks für sinnlos erklärt werden.


----------



## magnus1982 (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Hatte ja bevor ich Anfang des Jahres das Clevo Laptop gekauft auch überlegt ob ich für smdas Geld nicht lieber einen Desktop PC kaufe. Aber irgendwie wollte ich die Flexibilität nicht missen. Auch wenn er überwiegend im Wohnzimmer steht. Leistung ist super und Lautstärke ist echt gering. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



spockilein schrieb:


> Da kennt ein Redakteur die Eigenen Test's der PCGH nicht. Gerade das ASUS ROG G 751 mit einer 980M ist schnell und Leise. Und 2000€ sind nun wirklich nicht zu viel für so ein starkes Gaming Laptop.
> Sinn und Zweck so einer Maschine ist in erster Linie auch nicht das Mobil sein. Das ist zur Not nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt.
> Er soll ja ein Ersatz für den stationären PC sein. Er braucht weniger Platz und sieht Wertger aus. Er ist Wertstabiler. Ich kann ihn im Sommer ohne große Umstände mit auf die Terrasse nehmen. Selbst bei einem Mini-PC
> doch recht Aufwendig. Und brauche oder will mal ein größeres Bild als 17 Zoll, steht noch der  55 Zoll Fernseher bereit. Witcher 3 sieht da auch mit Laptop Geil aus.
> ...



Und wie alt bist du?

Ich habe zumindest, nur wenig *weiße* *Haare* auf dem Kopf!

Wenn für dich tatsächlich der Aufenthalt mit deiner Frau in einem Raum, den Sinn einer Beziehung darstellt,  tut mir die Frau leid!


Du solltest jedoch mal z.B. die PCGH-Print öfters lesen, dann könntest du einen recht guten Überblick zum Beziehungsstatus einiger *Redakteure *heraus lesen und wirst feststellen, ob diese eine gefestigte Beziehung pflegen und aus dieser auch Kinder entstanden sind.
Nur nicht jeder wird sich konkret dazu äußern wollen, weil das nicht jeden etwas angehen muß. 

Wenn du natürlich den 55" Fernseher über ein entsprechendes z.B. 3m langes HDMI-Kabel verbindest, wirst du schnell merken, das zu den etwas weniger *Frames* pro Sekunde des Acer Black Editions-Notebooks, noch ein kräftiges Plus an Reaktionsträgheit des Fernseh-Panels und der darin befindlichen Hardware dazu kommt.
Besonders ärgerlich, wenn man nur W.o.T. trotz 30-40 ms Pingzeit spielt!
Diese Kombination, ist eh in den allermeisten Hotels nicht möglich, selbst wenn man ein entsprechendes Verbindungskabel mit hat, da die Schnittstellen am Fernseher eh nicht vorhanden sind, oder schlicht durch den Hotelbetreiber gesperrt sind.
Außerdem würde ich zu Hause dann eine ordentliche separate Tastatur ans NB anschließen, was z.B. den Aktionsradius im Raum deutlich erweitert!
Wenn man das erst anfängt, hat man langsam auch das notwendige Kleingeld, um einen separaten Spiele-Mini-PC sich leisten zu können. Hochwertig aussehende Gehäuse gibt's jedenfalls ausreichend, oder man läßt diesen einfach hinter den Fernseher verschwinden, sollte das zu teuer sein.
Letzteres vereinfacht auch die notwendige Verkabelung.
Besser so, als z.B. das 17" Gaming-Notebook dahinter zu verstecken, welches in Verbindung mit dem vorhandenen integrierten Kühlsystem, temperaturbedingt an Kurzatmigkeit leidet und das auch akustisch hervorhebt.
Ein vernünftiger Mini-Gaming-PC hat da deutlich Vorteile und ist der wirklich bessere optisch auffällige, oder unauffällige Heim-Gaming-Kandidat.
Die Kameraden der ach so stark belasteten Bundeswehr, haben jedoch eine ganz andere Sicht der Dinge und nutzen die dicken potenten Gaming-Notebooks ausgiebig, die in ihrer dienstfreien Zeit diese auch obsessiv nutzen und nur mal eben schnell zum Essen fassen, oder zum "Unvermeidlichen" in anderen Objekträumlichkeiten auftauchen.
Dort ist das Gaming-Notebook eine wirkliche Alternative zum Gaming-PC.

Wie man das Thema auch hin und her wendet, es ist einfach eine Ansichtssache, für welche Richtung man plädiert, wobei natürlich das Umfeld stark Einfluß darauf nimmt.


----------



## spockilein (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mein Alter? Ich will es mal so sagen: Werde ich jetzt noch mal Vater, ist es bei meinen Renteneintritt noch nicht Volljährig.
Und meine Haare sind schon etwas Grau, wachsen aber immer noch wie Unkraut.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



DaFreak schrieb:


> wenn mir einer erklärt, wie ich in eine 3-zimmer wohnung mit 55qm, frau und kind noch nen desktoprechner unterbringe nehme ich klar abstand von nem notebook. man sollte vllt auch mal die andere seite der medaille anschauen bevor gaming notebooks für sinnlos erklärt werden.



Wenn Du mit Frau und Kind eine 55qm Wohnung bewohnst, läuft irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



DaFreak schrieb:


> wenn mir einer erklärt, wie ich in eine 3-zimmer wohnung mit 55qm, frau und kind noch nen desktoprechner unterbringe nehme ich klar abstand von nem notebook. man sollte vllt auch mal die andere seite der medaille anschauen bevor gaming notebooks für sinnlos erklärt werden.



Muß doch tatsächlich gegangen sein, wenn man deine Rechnerkonfiguration liest!


----------



## spockilein (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Cuddleman, Deine Beiträge sind irgendwie Sinnfrei und am Thema vorbei. Irgendwie klingt es so ... Ich lass es lieber.
Lese Dir die Beiträge noch mal durch und Denke mal etwas länger darüber nach. Man kann auch alles Schlechtreden um am Ende unbedingt Recht zu behalten.


----------



## DaFreak (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

noch ist es nicht so weit, hab noch 3 monate. dann wird der desktop verkauft und ein notebook angeschafft. was ich eig damit sagen wollte ist, das notebooks vorallem gaming notebooks auf alle fälle ihre daseinsberechtigung haben und desktops vorgezogen werdn können.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber die Frage lautete ja nicht, ob es einige wenige Szenarien gibt, die mit einem Spiele-PC unmöglich sind, sondern ob Gaming-Laptops eine Alternative darstellen.
> 
> Die Grafikeinheit des verlinkten Notebooks liegt in der Shader-Leistung übrigens knapp unter einer GTX 960, wenn die Kühlung des Laptops den Boost-Takt nicht einschränkt.



Der letzte Satz von dir, hat die Frage doch schon beantwortet, wenn man die für Gaming-Notebooks und Gaming-PC's verfügbare Hardware gegenüberstellt. 

Man muß natürlich sich selbst im Klaren sein, in welchen Games man mit welchen Auflösungen und Grafikdetails unterwegs sein möchte.

Für z.B. W.o.T., der Command&Conquer-Reihe, oder ArmA I+II, alles in FHD, ist eine GTX 960 M mit 2GB mehr als ausreichend. 
Für solche Games reichen die sogenannten "spieletauglichen Notebooks" definitiv schon aus! 
Mit herabgesetzten Taktraten von CPU/GPU, auch für deutlich über 1,5h im Akkubetrieb, außer die ArmA-Reihe.
Das beziehe ich auf das von "Spockilein" angemerkte Acer Black Edition, was ich glatt auch auf mein selbst genutztes, aber mit i7 4710HQ und GTX 860M, anwenden kann!

Zu Hause nutze ich definitiv nur den Desktop-PC, vor allem wegen des wesentlich größeren 24" Monitors.


----------



## spockilein (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Also ich habe im Hauptnotebook eine 980M. Damit läuft alles Flüssig. Die 960M ist im Zweitnotebook. Selbst damit kann man alles Flüssig spielen. Wenn auch bei neuesten Spielen mit 
reduzierten Details. Im Dritnotebook ist eine 635M drin. Ältere Spiele laufen damit. Im Viertnotebook, das schon ca. 9 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, ist eine Ati 2600HD drin. Ist übrigens ein ASUS. 
Um mein Ewig-Lieblingsspiel "Siedler2" zu spielen, würde es noch reichen. Dann wäre da noch das EEE-PC Netbook mit Touchscreen. Ideal wenn man nebenbei mal Hilfe beim Zocken braucht.
Also, ich weiß was Notebooks leisten können.


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. März 2016)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebooks - sinnvolle Alternative zum Spiele-PC?" Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Um auf die Frage zurückzukommen. Insbesondere in Bezug auf das GX700:

Alternative: Nein.

Ergänzung: Durchaus.

Wenn ich 4500 € zur Verfügung hätte, würde ich für 3000 € einen sehr guten Gaming Rechner zusammenbauen und für 1500 € noch ein Gaming-Notebook zulegen. 

Den wenn man mal ehrlich ist das GX700 hält mobil nicht wirklich lange durch.


----------

